# HELP! CorelDraw does not print black



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I have an interesting problem.

I use CorelDraw, Epson WF7110 and Cobra CIS.

I was printing images and all of a sudden printer stopped printing black. Solid black (RGB 000) is burgundy-ish red. 

I thought maybe the black tube is clogged. But interestingly, when I print the same image from other software to the same printer, black comes out fine. Just not CorelDraw.

So it's CorelDraw doing something.

I installed the latest profiles, I checked printer settings.

Any ideas???

Kay


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Try printing a different file from CDR. Sometimes a files becomes corrupt.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Ron!

I did - I created a new file, typed a text and also attached an image that contains black. Same thing.

The same CDR file prints fine to a different printer (my regular ink printer, Epson 3540).

So CorelDraw + WF7110 (Cobra) combination is the problem.
I guess it has something to do with color settings.

I rebooted the PC, copied the latest profiles from Cobra site and went through the profile installation process shown in the instruction video again.

Funny thing is, this started happening when I was printing a file that contained 5 identical images. I noticed the first one's color was much lighter than the rest. I didn't change any settings in the middle of printing a file, so I really don't know what caused this.

Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Make sure the preserve pure black is checked in Corel print box color tab I think. You have a good nozzle check correct.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Sean,

You mean "Preserve RGB numbers"?
That one is off, and it has been the whole time...

Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No below preserve pure black. What ver of Corel. Also in Corel go to tools, color management, default settings and make sure preserve pure black is checked there.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

It wasn't on, so I turned it on.

I changed the Profile from

Aluminum Plate Premium
to
WF7110_Polyester_Cloth_Premium Presentation Matte

Now it's printing black, but no cyan.......


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I really don't know what is going on.........

AGGGHHHHHH


Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You have done a nozzle check


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I had done the nozzle check for black, because I had thought the problem was black.
Now that Cyan is giving me a headache, I just ran the cleaning on non-blacks. Twice.
After running it twice, Cyan lines are showing.
Red lines are disappearing.... what?
I will run it one more time!

Thank you SO much for being there!

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

After several nozzle checks, blue, red and black are showing, but green is not.

I will do more nozzle cleaning and see if it will eventually fix the whole thing.

Thank you so much for your help,
Kay


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

KaySh said:


> After several nozzle checks, blue, red and black are showing, but green is not.
> 
> I will do more nozzle cleaning and see if it will eventually fix the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Are you running out of ink in certain cartridges?

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

No, all the cartridges are at least half full (CIS).

New morning, no change :-(

I will keep trying.

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I printed the same document to two different printers.
My regular printer is printing fine.
(greys are looking blue-y but they look like that in the graphic)

Anybody willing to analyze what is wrong with my dye sub printer....?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you printing on the correct side of the paper? Did you press it on a substrate?


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

(I should change the title to "My printer is not printing colors correctly". It is no longer Corel specific issue)


I am printing on the whiter side.

The dye sub printer was printing fine until yesterday.

I haven't press the wrong-looking ones yet, but they clearly look different from the ones from a couple of days ago.
The same Lime color look totally different.
It used to look Lime on paper before.

Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

First you have to be getting a good nozzle check, if you not if will not print corectly. After that could be your dye sub ink is expired. If you keep cloging also could be bad ink. Don't keep doing head cleanings. Goto Cobra inks website and look up soaking the print head or inkjetcarts.us, or inkjetmall I think they all have videos or photos of cleaning the head. Reprime the cartridges.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I have done nozzle check several times and the patterns are looking great, with no broken lines.

I bought the ink from cobra a couple of months ago, so I don't think it is old (hope so!).

I guess the next step will be cleaning the tubes...
I have been checking the videos on the cobra web site.
Some of the processes look a bit intimidating but I guess I don't have any choice :-(

Thank you,
Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: HELP! My printer does not print colors correctly [was: CorelDraw does not print black]*

New findings.

- The back chamber of cyan ink tank was filled with ink. I fixed that.

- I see air bubbles inside yellow tube.

Trying to learn how to flush ink tubes...

Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Uninstall the print driver and reinstall before cleaning tubes.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay, will do now.

How bad is having bubbles in tubes?

Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If your getting a good pattern then don't think your tubes are the problem unless your dropping channels. 

If you have a few bubbles not a real concern unless getting a lot. What I did while I had my sublimation printer was to always have a set of cartridges to test for issues. Then when taking out I would put tape across the bottom so they wouldn't dry out.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Uninstalled printer driver, rebooted PC and re-installed printer. Set the preferences.

... same problem.

The air is actually taking up about an inch and a half + some small ones in yellow. If I lift the ink tanks way up, the air bubbles move towards the cartridge and actually into the cartridge. When I move the ink tank back down to the same level as cartridge (the default, velcro'ed position), the bubbles come back out.

I don't know if this is a yellow only problem, I think I see some tiny bubbles in red tube as well, but cyan and black are hard to tell.

Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

This is where the priming comes into play. The top of the cartridge has plugs in them. You use a syringe and slowly draw until air is gone then put plugs back in. On my CISS I pull a good amount on ink and put it back in reservoir. To make sure you air filters aren't clogged you can take them out of the reservoirs temporally.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

>> The top of the cartridge has plugs in them. You use a syringe and slowly draw until air is gone then put plugs back in.

Okay, I did but I must have done something wrong because bubbles are gone but no ink is coming out when I try to print something now....

Is there an instruction video for priming? I don't see it on the cobra support page?

Thank you SO much for being patient with me!

Kay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=priming+a+ciss After priming sometimes it takes a head cleaning or 2 to get it all going again.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't take the cartridges out or put a tape on the bottom.
I did it again according to the video instruction (thank you!!) and now doing the head cleaning.

Nozzle check lines are pretty much non existent but will do a couple of more times and see if it improves.

THANK YOU!!

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

After 3 - 4 head cleaning, ink came back, but the color situation (green not showing up correctly) remains.

I pressed a design on to white aluminum but lime color is looking more like sage, and kelly green looks darker/deeper than it should.

Black looks fine.

what have I done......... 
Colors were coming out fine before.

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know if I can changed the title of this thread...

Anyhoo, this is the current status.

Colors are still off, especially green.

===========================
Environment: Windows 8.1, CorelDraw, Epson WF7110, Cobra CIS

<Background info>
All of a sudden, colors started looking wacky in the middle of printing a couple of days ago.
Since then, colors have been off.
First, it was black not coming out right.
After head cleaning and playing with settings, black started showing up right.
But then, green started looking wacky.

- Nozzle check done several times, lines are looking good now
- Back chamber of cyan tank was filled with ink --> fixed
- Bubbles in the tubes --> fixed by priming
- Printer driver uninstalled and reinstalled. 
- PC rebooted. Printer off and on.
- Printer software is up to date via Epson update tool
- Color problem is not software dependent like I thought before but is printer dependent
- Changing profile to other Cobra setting (like Poly Premium Matt --> Aluminum Premium) does not affect outcome
- Inks are plenty
- Papers are correctly inserted
- Control Panel --> Color Management --> Device --> WF7110 printer => Use my settings for this device Checked, Cobra profile added to list

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

New development -

I created the same environment (WF7110, Corel, Cobra color profile & settings) on a different computer and colors came out fine.

Somewhere along the way, my work computer did something to screw up color output.

Investigation continues, but at least I know it works from a different computer.

phew.

Maybe I should uninstall everything related from the work pc and re-install...

K


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

KaySh said:


> New development -
> 
> I created the same environment (WF7110, Corel, Cobra color profile & settings) on a different computer and colors came out fine.
> 
> ...


If you post screen shots here of your setp for color management inside CD and also with the Epson driver that would be quicker than re-installing. If you re-install you would still have to setup correctly in any case since your color settings are no where near default after installing.

You can use the free program to capture screens if you like.

Gadwin PrintScreen - screenprint

http://www.gadwin.com/download/PrintScreen_Setup.zip


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I am having bad luck.
Hi-tech god is not on my side.

I could not uninstall CorelDraw cleanly.
There was a missing path or something.
So I had to remove files from the program folder and registry manually.
When I tried to re-install it, it gave me a fatal error at 35% installation every time.

I think there is something wrong with my work pc.

I am preparing to format the pc and reinstall everything including OS (I am familiar with the process).

I am backing up files right now.

Thank you for the input. I will post updates....

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

It took a wiping of harddisk to get back to the problem-free state.

After formatting the hard disk and re-installing Windows and re-installing all the devices and software, the printer finally started printing colors correctly.

It was my PC doing something wierd.
I still don't know what caused it.
It's a relatively new PC - I bought it last Christmas.

Thank you SO much everyone who offered inputs and pointers. I learned a few new things!

Kay


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Glad to hear you got it straightened out Kay. Good on ya for not giving up!


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Tippy.

I had to.
I am only a part-time dye-subber, but I do have orders to fill!
It was a very stressful couple of days, but I don't hate investigating issues.
I was/am in the IT industry so several years of software testing experience came in handy ;-)

So GLAD to be back on track.

Kay


----------

